# SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2013



## Terminator_1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello Friends from Team techPowerUp!







SETI.Germany invites all BOINC teams to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2013. It takes place from Thu 15th August, 16.00 UTC, until Thu 29th August 2013, 16.00 UTC.
We cordially ask all team leaders to forward the invitation to their team. Information about the Wow! Race 2013, an exciting race concept and a registration form can be found here: 
http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en
SETI.Germany wishes you and your team members much fun with the Wow! Event 2013.

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 14, 2013)

was just watching seti videos on youtube


----------



## Bow (Jul 14, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Terminator_1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello Friends from Team techPowerUp!

Thank you Bow.

I hope all Members from your Team join to the Event.

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## SEARCHER (Jul 20, 2013)

*Hello Friends from Team tech Powerup!*,


*Zodiac Team " ARIES " User are missing*








 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jul 25, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac Team " PISCES " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en




 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jul 27, 2013)

*Update*













http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## Terminator_1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello Friends from Team techPowerUp!

I hope all Members and Friends from your Team join to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2013.

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 5, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac Team " AQUARIUS " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en




 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 7, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac Team " LIBRA " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en




 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 8, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac Team " ARIES " User are missing*








http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en


 SEARCHER


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello Friends from Team techPowerUp!

I hope all Members and Friends from your Team join to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2013.

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?seite=1&sortkey=User&richtung=asc&lang=en

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 10, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac Team " PISCES " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en




 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 11, 2013)

*Update*















*And now there are already 500 participants which I greet by the 2. WOW!-Event 2013. *



SEARCHER


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Friends from Team techPowerUp!

1 Member from your Team join to the Event.Thank you.

I hope all Members and Friends from your Team join to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2013.

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?seite=1&sortkey=User&richtung=asc&lang=en

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 13, 2013)

*Update*








*Zodiac Team " PISCES " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



  SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 14, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac Team " LIBRA " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en




 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 14, 2013)

*Update*













*The Time is running out and in 1. DAY start the WOW-Event 2013*








*I hope you and your equipment are ready when it start*



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 15, 2013)

*Update*







Hello to all,


SETI.Germany invites all BOINC teams to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2013. It takes place from Thu 15th August, 16.00 UTC, until Thu 29th August 2013, 16.00 UTC.


We cordially ask all team leaders to forward the invitation to their team.

Information about the Wow! Race 2013, an exciting race concept and a registration form can be found here:


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en


SETI.Germany wishes you and your team members much fun with the Wow!-Event 2013.


*TIMEZONES :*

http://www.timezones.de/


 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 15, 2013)

*Update*

*Are you ready for the Start ???*








*I hope your cruncher`s are all serviced and well chilled.*


 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 15, 2013)

*Update*


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello Friends from Team techPowerUp!

The Event is running.

I hope all Members and Friends from your Team join to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2013.

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 16, 2013)

*Update*













http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 17, 2013)

*Update*












*We look for more Participants by us*


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 18, 2013)

*Update*















*And now there are already 652 participants which I greet by the 2. WOW!-Event 2013. *



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 19, 2013)

*Update*








*Zodiac User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 19, 2013)

*Update*








*WOW! AFTER 4 DAYS

THE 2. WOW!-EVENT 2013 BUSTED THE

50 MILLION CREDIT LINE.

WHAT FOR A GREAT JOB.*


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/44_en_Welcome.html


 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 20, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac Team " AQUARIUS " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 21, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 21, 2013)

*WOW! AFTER 6 DAYS

THE 2. WOW!-EVENT 2013 BUSTED THE

80 MILLION CREDIT LINE.

WHAT FOR A GREAT JOB.*


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/44_en_Welcome.html


 SEARCHER


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello Friends from Team techPowerUp!

I hope all Members and Friends from your Team join to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2013.

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?seite=1&lang=en&sortkey=User&richtung=asc

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 22, 2013)

*Update*













http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 23, 2013)

*Update*








*WOW! AFTER 7 DAYS

THE 2. WOW!-EVENT 2013 BUSTED THE

100 MILLION CREDIT LINE.

WHAT FOR A GREAT JOB.*


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/44_en_Welcome.html


 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 24, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 24, 2013)

*Update*








*WOW! AFTER 9 DAYS

THE 2. WOW!-EVENT 2013 BUSTED THE

125 MILLION CREDIT LINE.

WHAT FOR A GREAT JOB.*


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/44_en_Welcome.html


 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 25, 2013)

*Update*















*And now there are already 719 participants which I greet by the 2. WOW!-Event 2013. *



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 26, 2013)

*Update*







*Zodiac User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 26, 2013)

*Update*








*WOW! AFTER 11 DAYS

THE 2. WOW!-EVENT 2013 BUSTED THE

150 MILLION CREDIT LINE.

WHAT FOR A GREAT JOB.*


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/44_en_Welcome.html


 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 28, 2013)

*Update*








*WOW! AFTER 13 DAYS

THE 2. WOW!-EVENT 2013 BUSTED THE

175 MILLION CREDIT LINE.

WHAT A GREAT JOB.*


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/44_en_Welcome.html


*There are now 729 participants which I welcome to the 2nd WOW-Event 2013.*


SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 28, 2013)

*Update*

*1 Day before the 2. WOW!-Event 2013 end,

we can start now the Final Sprint.*








 SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 29, 2013)

*Update*








*WOW! AFTER 14 DAYS

THE 2. WOW!-EVENT 2013 BUSTED THE

190 MILLION CREDIT LINE.

WHAT A GREAT JOB.*


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/44_en_Welcome.html


  SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 29, 2013)

*Update*







*The 2.WOW-Event 2013 by Team SETI.Germany is Finished now.


And here you can see the Winners :


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/sieger.php?&lang=en


Team SETI.Germany thanks all Participants.*



*Greetings for the Team of the WOW!-Event

 SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 29, 2013)

*Update*







*Stats from 2. WOW!-Event 2013*


*729 Participants*

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/stats_user_all.php?seite=1&lang=en

*120 Teams*

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/stats_team_all.php?seite=1&lang=en

*46 Countrys*

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/stats_land_all.php?seite=1&lang=en

*197,604,632 Credits*

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/stats_event.php?seite=1&lang=en

*Winners*

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/sieger.php?&lang=en


  SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 31, 2013)

*Update*






*The Organisation Team from the 2. WOW!-Event 2013 thanks all Participants and say :*








 SEARCHER


----------

